# Jane Austen contemporaries



## superchase32 (Aug 11, 2007)

Anyone knows a bit about contemporary authors to Jane Austen. Im not like some people who just blurt out the Brontes! Just to think of why her contemporaries might not enjoy the fame that today Austen has!


----------

